# "ID" My African Cichlids



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Sorry for the poor quality of pictures. I'm still a noob, and I keep my cichlids in the basement where its darker than usual. Please help ID my cichlids. Thank you much!


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

The very first one kind of looks like an acei to me. I am not sure about the rest, I am pretty new to cichlids myself.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks BrianR. I'm not sure what the very first one is. I just got it a few weeks ago. I doubt its an acei. I have two acei's and they look nothing alike.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

hard to tell... no Acei at all thou

pic 1 looks like a Red Top Zebra on top, maybe a Fuelleborni on bottom, does he have a "nose"?

2 is a Red Top Zebra... might be Metriaclima greshakei more or less

3 an undetermined "Hap" without color


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you for your input noki.
I've been doing some research and I narrowed it down to fuelleborni. When I bought it from the pet store they said it was a jacobfrebergi. LOL. It does have a distinctive snout/nose so I figured it was from the fuelleborni family 

Yeah, someone said that my third one is probably a hap. When I bought it they said it would eventually resemble the red empress? Idk. It'll get color someday. They're all still juvies. Hehe.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

KMNL said:


> Thank you for your input noki.
> I've been doing some research and I narrowed it down to fuelleborni.


I don't see a Labeotropheus fuelleborni. Are you referring to the first photo?



KMNL said:


> Idk. It'll get color someday. They're all still juvies. Hehe.


You may not get color if it's a female.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> I don't see a Labeotropheus fuelleborni. Are you referring to the first photo?
> 
> You may not get color if it's a female.


Yes, I am referring to the first picture. Not the cichlid on the very top but the bottom. Its all blue with a little orange/red on the tip of its dorsal fin. I believe its a male. Its the most dominant fish in my tank. He also has a snout, thats why I am assuming its a labeotropheus fuelleborni. But I'm not sure :? As for the hap, I hope hope hope its a male! Hehe. Thanks for your input why_spyder!


----------



## jennye0 (May 27, 2008)

The last one looks like a tramiticromis I used to have. This one was a young male.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

jennye0 said:


> The last one looks like a tramiticromis I used to have. This one was a young male.


I would have to agree. They do resemble one another.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Your input:
1) ???
2) Labeotropheus Fuelleborni "Chidunga"
3) Metriaclima Greshakei "Red Top Ice Blue"
4) Tramitichromis sp. "Intermedius"

Thanks for all the help you guys. Please correct me if I'm wrong. . .


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would not label your Labeotropheus fuelleborni with a location unless you bought it as such. Giving it the location when you don't know 100% that it came from there is very misleading.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

KMNL said:


> Your input:
> 1) ???
> 2) Labeotropheus Fuelleborni "Chidunga"
> 3) Metriaclima Greshakei "Red Top Ice Blue
> ...


I doubt that really is a "Intermedius". Head/body shape not quite the same, just superficial similarities.


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Like I said, let me know if you have other thoughts. I'm not sure what they exactly are. I'm just taking people's words for it since I'm not that experienced with cichlids.

Why_spyder, believe it or not. When I bought the "fuelleborni" it was labled Aulonocara Jacobfreibergi which its obviously not. I've been also told it may be a hybrid. Idk? Hehe.

Noki, Idk if its an "intermedius" but it does show some similarties. I've been told its possibly a hap. *shruggs*


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Can you get a better shot of the _Labeotropheus_? I'm not doubting it's a _fuelleborni_ (yet), but just don't give it a location. :thumb:


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Recent photos. I couldn't get the silver guy, but I'll try next time 

*???*









*HEADSHOT OF BIG BLUE, FUELLEBORNI?*









*RED TOP ICE BLUE?*


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

why_spyder said:


> Can you get a better shot of the _Labeotropheus_? I'm not doubting it's a _fuelleborni_ (yet), but just don't give it a location. :thumb:


I got cha'


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

Updated pictures on page 1.
Tell me if the unidentified one could possibly be a red top zebra.


----------

